# 12 wk pup ear slanted



## Ares19 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey everyone! I got my first GSD pup a month ago and I'm having a great time with him, just have a quick question about his ear carriage so far. I have browsed through this section, but havent got a definitive answer so I figured I'd make my own thread. Ares is 12 weeks old and both ears were up at around 9 weeks. They stayed for about a week or so but since then his left ear has become more floppy and is slanted inward. What I have gathered so far is that this happens a lot with teething pups and that's what is keeping me sane lol. I think the reason I am still concerned is a friend of mine has a 5 month old GSD female who Ares plays with frequently and I'm wondering if she may have bit down on his ear too hard and damaged the cartilage. Also, the left ear appears to be smaller than the right, so maybe it isnt developing properly? Anyway, I have some pics of his ears before and after so any help is appreciated!

Ares at 10 weeks. Both ears standing well









At 12 weeks, you can see the left ear is slanted in


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Still young, give it time. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I would guess it is where he is teething, ups and downs is the name of the game. Ares is a handsome little guy.


----------



## Ares19 (Nov 19, 2012)

Guess I'll just wait it out!


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

I came to this site researching the same thing. 'Cookie' was born at the end of July this year. He's all over the place. ...i'm not too concerned yet. Besides, I didn't pay thousands of dollars from some Breeder, this was a farm puppy, for all I know he might have poodle in him, lol (Just kidding)


----------

